# Need Funding Help/Ideas



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello,

Where to start with this post.. I am disabled and get a very small Social Security monthly payment. My wife works a full time job and she wants to start this company.

She has already received her resale license and all the govt paperwork done. She has taken her income tax return and bought her equipment.

Epson Sublimation printer, heat press, vinyl cutter for rhinestones and graphic software. Now all her tax money is gone. 

After all our living expenses are paid there is nothing left for her to buy supplies to print/cut/rhinestone on.

My question from her is where to come up with the money to buy these items?

Some say "Well it's not that expensive to buy those items" but it is by the time you buy sublimatable items, shirts, rhinestones and all the little things needed to go with these items.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

This is an honest question - but would you buy a car if you couldn't afford the fuel?


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

You bring up a good question, The only answer I can give is poor planning and impulse buying at a trade show.


----------



## daffyli (Apr 4, 2013)

Learn how to use a vinyl cutter first and get your first order with 50% down payment selling heat transfer vinyl shirts or sticker/decals.


----------



## lynnfritz (Apr 21, 2015)

All I can say that it is easy to buy an elephant, difficult is feeding him.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I give your wife credit for trying to start a rhinestone business. Are you retired or disabled? Are you able and willing to learn to help out with it while she is at work? Maybe you should help by learning the rhinestone software and start designing. I would recommend starting with cheerleader designs. My sales were 18 thousand dollars *just in* cheerleading apparel the first year I was in business. 25+ thousand the second year. They advice of Daffyli is good. I always take 50% down. This covers the shirt and materials. I know it seems like a lot of money to get started but it really can pay itself off quickly with orders. Like they say "no pain, no gain." "it takes money to make money". Once that start up cost is paid for its all profits. If you or your wife need any help the folks on this forum will be there for you two.good luck!


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Leg cramps said:


> I give your wife credit for trying to start a rhinestone business. Are you retired or disabled? Are you able and willing to learn to help out with it while she is at work? Maybe you should help by learning the rhinestone software and start designing. I would recommend starting with cheerleader designs. My sales were 18 thousand dollars *just in* cheerleading apparel the first year I was in business. 25+ thousand the second year. They advice of Daffyli is good. I always take 50% down. This covers the shirt and materials. I know it seems like a lot of money to get started but it really can pay itself off quickly with orders. Like they say "no pain, no gain." "it takes money to make money". Once that start up cost is paid for its all profits. If you or your wife need any help the folks on this forum will be there for you two.good luck!


Thanks Eric this is the type of advice i was originally looking for instead of the smarta$$ ones. I am disabled and am trying to help her where i can when it comes to the programs but only being good for about an hour at a time behind the computer is making learning a little difficult but i think with persistence and drive we will eventually get there.

Some people forget everyone has to start someplace and instead of insults they need to look at the question and add productive comments or nothing at all..


----------



## joeglose (Apr 22, 2015)

we offer the ability to do a sale lease back on the equipment if it has been purchased in the last 60 days . Basically we'll give you a refund check to have working capital again and you'll enter into a equipment lease with a monthly payment .

Joe Glose 
Fernwood Capital
888 241 8636 
[email protected]


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I know how you feel. I have had 3 back surgery's. here is a link for the basic headband. I put CHEER in a 2 line rhinestone font and probably sold 800 in 3 years @ $8 retail. This is a quick, inexpensive top seller with great profits.http://www.dpjwholesale.com/products/wholesale-lot-of-12-headbands-nylon-stretch-colors


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

First of all congratulations to your wife for having the brass to take a shot. So next thing, operating capital, I assume your going to start small and learn as you go. Fall back, get a part time job for a couple of months, and save the money to invest in your new venture.

If the part time is for a C store, set up a 2 arm full of product and see what sells.


----------

